# Speedo Cable Extension



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, 

Can someone recommend a good source to purchase a speedo cable extension? I am looking for 2-3 feet.

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen short cables that go from a cruze control unit on the left inner fender well to the speedo head, but it won't screw into another cable. Why not just order the length cable you need from a local parts store?


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, I could do that although I was trying to avoid uprooting the old one and looking for a simple extension. I found this site: 

Speedometer Cable, Speedometer Cables

and will give them a call and see if they can help, it looks like they may have a 20in extension that could do the trick. Failing that, I will order and install a new one.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Beefcake77 said:


> Thanks, I could do that although I was trying to avoid uprooting the old one and looking for a simple extension. I found this site:
> 
> Speedometer Cable, Speedometer Cables
> 
> and will give them a call and see if they can help, it looks like they may have a 20in extension that could do the trick. Failing that, I will order and install a new one.


I see the extension cable, but for ten bucks more you can get a brand new right length cable.


----------

